# Help me choose a Synapse...



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Not sure if this is the best place to post but here goes...

I'm hovering in the 250's. I'm in pretty decent shape being an active CrossFitter and I have maybe a couple thousand miles of riding in last year since June. Not sure any of that's relevant but I guess I'm trying to say, I'm not 250 pounds of weak out of shape fluff...I'm 250 pounds of in decent shape high power producing fluff.

I currently ride a Specialized Allez. Nothing wrong with the bike. I like it a lot. Thought about just upgrading it some and being happy another year. Nope...new bike bug bit so here I am. I don't race but I do longer rides...75-100 miles. I'd like to move away from the racey geometry and try a more endurance style bike hence my choice to go with the Synapse. 

I'm trying to decide between carbon and aluminum. Between the 2014 SYNAPSE CARBON 4 RIVAL, the 2013 SYNAPSE 5 105, and the 2014 SYNAPSE DISC 3 ULTEGRA.

I'd love to try carbon. Main concern is how it will handle my weight/power. Power probably isn't an issue since no doubt there's riders much smaller than me producing much more power than I can. But my weight is the concern. Not that the frame will break but just how will it ride...flex...ect? The other two frames...I'm not so sure about the disc brake version...I don't need them and I don't want the added weight but the non-disc aluminum bikes for this years are IMO not well equipped. I'm not even crazy about the 2013 with 105...but I can take the 105 and sell it and replace with SRAM. So really, the Carbon 4 is the best deal as far as I'm concerned if the frame will work for me.

Thoughts? Too much babbling? Yeah, I know. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

IMHO the reason to get a disc bike is if you are likely to ride in wet conditions. The stopping power is much much better. Dry riding there is little advantage, braking power is the same, some improvement in modulation. There is a weight penalty for discs of about 1.5 lbs for discs, but in the scheme of things at your weight or mine (185) its not significant at all. I don't have many miles on my Ultegra Disc yet but it doesn't seem flexy to me. I would guess the CF models can be built to have less flex than aluminum but the question becomes which of the CF frames does that become a significant advantage and that I have no feel for as I haven't ridden any CF Synapses.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah...I wish the non-disc aluminum version came with a better equipped option.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

If you haven't done do... why not try using a 25mm wide tire on the Allez. Granted, you might have trouble of the tire getting through the brakes when it's inflated (hence, inflate the tires on the bike).

If your LBS offers demos... demo a bike and go on some longer-ish rides.

My CAADX with SAVE chainstays... with 25mm tires does ride quite smooth (for trailer pulling)


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

I do have 25mm on my Allez actually. It made a huge difference. Like I said...I'm ok with the Allez...it's just that I _want_ a new bike...lol...who knows...I may just end up upgrading the Allez a little bit...maybe new wheels and shifters or something...freshen it up a little.


----------



## Cannondaleman (Nov 1, 2009)

Nubster, I too am looking to buy a new Synapse in the near future. I am going to stick with alloy. I will either get the 2014 Ultegra disc 3, or I may wait to see the 2015 color schemes. I am just a little bit leary of a full carbon frame as far as durability. I currently weigh around 200 lbs and the wheelset that comes with the disc 3 has 28 spokes front and rear.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Cannondaleman said:


> Nubster, I too am looking to buy a new Synapse in the near future. I am going to stick with alloy. I will either get the 2014 Ultegra disc 3, or I may wait to see the 2015 color schemes. I am just a little bit leary of a full carbon frame as far as durability. I currently weigh around 200 lbs and the wheelset that comes with the disc 3 has 28 spokes front and rear.


One of the techs at my LBS is easily 230 plus lbs... he rides a Spec Roubaix with Mavic Kysrium SL tubulars.

I think carbon fiber is fine for your weight.

Wheelset should be fine... though 32 spoke rear would give you a better safety margin.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not worried about the frame breaking...I was more worried about flex. I was assured by two different shops, one Specialized and the other Cannondale, that flex would be a non-issue in todays frames unless perhaps it was a super light weight high end race frame. So...I ended up ordering the Synapse Carbon 4 Rival. If it doesn't work out...I can take it back no issue. I'm thinking about replacing the wheels right off though. I've never really had an issue with stock wheels on the last two bikes I've had...both Specialized Allez, but I plan to put in many more miles than I have in the past. I want something that will hold up. I'm thinking perhaps some H Plus Son Archetypes laced to Shimano 105's....Pure Tour rims were also recommended in another thread.


----------



## jkbatca (Oct 29, 2012)

Srode said:


> IMHO the reason to get a disc bike is if you are likely to ride in wet conditions. The stopping power is much much better. Dry riding there is little advantage, braking power is the same, some improvement in modulation. There is a weight penalty for discs of about 1.5 lbs for discs, but in the scheme of things at your weight or mine (185) its not significant at all. I don't have many miles on my Ultegra Disc yet but it doesn't seem flexy to me. I would guess the CF models can be built to have less flex than aluminum but the question becomes which of the CF frames does that become a significant advantage and that I have no feel for as I haven't ridden any CF Synapses.


BTW How do you like the Promax Render brakes so far?


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

Carbon is a much better material than Aluminum for a road bike and you will enjoy the added vibration damping and lighter weight a lot. Carbon frame is a better reason to upgrade your bike than discs, I think.

Slowtwitch has a great article on new Shimano Road Discs and rate them 4.5 stars (of 5) with the caveat that rim brakes work well enough for most riders, especially the new Shimano 11-speed group (including Ultegra), but the modulation and control is compelling on HYDRAULIC discs. The extra spokes on disc wheels are to support the disc braking force, not the rider. Shimano actually put test riders in body armour and 130KG (about 300 pounds) of rider + scuba diving lead weights last August to attempt to make their new HYDRAULIC discs fail on long mountain descents, and could not, so it seems like they have the technology dialed in ... but there are not a lot of bike options out there yet. 

A review of Shimano Ultegra 6870 Di2 and the R785 brakes - Slowtwitch.com

So, based on this, I would not buy a disc bike with mechanical discs ... in your shoes, I'd either get the 2014 with rim brakes (and be very happy) or ride the Allez one more and get HYDRAULIC brakes on a 2015 bike. I've been riding my 2008 Spesh Tarmac for one more year for about three years now.

I'd also paraphrase the ST article and advise anyone who thinks they will love or hate road discs to actually try road discs before they stake out their territory on the subject!

Summary:
Carbon is better.
Discs might be better already, but they definitely will be better in a few years (for everyone except maybe triathletes, who care about Aero and optimizing steady-state cruising more than anything else).
And finally, "I wish I'd bought a little less bike" ... said no one, ever.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Yeah, I've not had an issue with rim brakes to date but I also avoid riding in the rain if possible. I did get caught in a storm once and braking was terrible. As far as mechanical discs...I've ran them on mountain bikes and never an issue. I'd think they'd be as good on a road bike. Of course my newest mountain bike I built with hydro brakes and it would be hard to go back to mechanicals but I wouldn't be afraid to ride with them. Of course I've never needed brakes on my mountain bike at 40+mph either so that might turn into a whole different ballgame.

Hoping the new bike will be here sometime next week so I can pick it up next weekend. It was supposed to be at the store by tomorrow but with weather hitting us yesterday...I expect it to be delayed...not that it matters much, can't ride anyways although next weekend is supposed to be in the 50's so I might be able to sneak in a ride or two.


----------

